# Aaron from Bumper Boy, Please Read.......



## Rob New (Jan 14, 2003)

Rob


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Rob,

I feel terrible for Terry and his family.

Have you or Terry tried contacting them directly? I'm thinking that the product review board may not be the most effective way to communicate this issue.

Also, I'm not sure if payroll and commissions are part of the hat that Aaron wears. I got the idea he's a customer service guy. (ie, product performance and availability seem to be the area that he gets paid to work on.)

- Chris


----------

